# Man shoots daughter in head, has sex with her corpse on video



## SFW (Dec 11, 2014)

ALLEN TOWNSHIP, Pa. - The man accused of killing his stepdaughter, Jessica Padgett, videotaped himself having sex with her corpse, Northampton County District Attorney John Morganelli said Friday.
He said the video confirmed what Gregory R. Graf told investigators on the day he was charged with homicide last month: that he wanted to have sex with Padgett, and that he did so after she was dead.
Morganelli said he had concluded Graf killed Padgett in order to have sex with her body.
He said he had authorized the filing of an abuse-of-corpse charge against Graf, 53. A misdemeanor, it means Morganelli won't be able to seek the death penalty because the alleged sexual abuse occurred after Padgett was killed.

Morganelli declined to discuss what the video showed, other than to say Graf committed a variety of sexual acts against Padgett, 33, of Whitehall Township, who once described him as like a second father.
Graf is accused of shooting Padgett in the back of the head on Nov. 21 and hiding her body on his property while family and friends searched for her.
Padgett went missing that day after she left Duck Duck Goose Child Care in Northampton.
Morganelli also said Graf had a marijuana-growing operation that police discovered as they searched for Padgett.

Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/news/l...tepdaughter_s_corpse.html#K71QYAVZbE9tsRt3.99


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 11, 2014)

that sounds like a Pa story


----------



## BadGas (Dec 11, 2014)

Fucking terrible.. Another example of "hell on earth".


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 11, 2014)

Phuquin duck dynasty mutha phuqa!

But it was his stepdaughter.


----------



## charley (Dec 11, 2014)

.. see what happens when you smoke WEED !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perarded123 (Dec 11, 2014)

dude is gonna get wrecked in prison


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Phuquin duck dynasty mutha phuqa!
> 
> But it was his stepdaughter.


I dont see what difference that makes, shit like this is why I stay away from narcotics


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I dont see what difference that makes, shit like this is why I stay away from narcotics



I kid kid the fat loooony fuck!

But she wasn't even a redhead?! 

I smoke weed, never killed anybody, except for my country of course.


----------



## HeavyB (Dec 11, 2014)

Shit I would be smoking me some weed if legal in my state. It would claim me down. Some if my better friends smoke a bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> that sounds like a Pa story



... Philly had Gary Heidnik...  he was both fucking his slaves & eating them..


----------



## raysd21 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a wonderfull life.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 11, 2014)

Man. Hopefully it doesn't come down to having to enslave a bunch of women in my hovel. 

But to eat 'em too, that's just phuquin nuts.


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 11, 2014)

is that Madison Bumgarner?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like to know that he was painfully raped every day for the rest of his existence


----------



## seyone (Dec 11, 2014)

charley said:


> ... Philly had Gary Heidnik...  he was both fucking his slaves & eating them..



wow, i forgot all about him. he was said to have fed his captives the bodies of the ones he killed.


----------



## GS2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Need to see pics of his step daughter.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2014)

Raping a corpse is only a Misdemeanor?  Did the lawmakers think that just because their wives lay there and take it like a stiff that they could be charged with this crime or are they boning dead hookers in their off hours?


----------



## charley (Dec 11, 2014)

...  I couldn't find any pics of Gary's daughter..

Their daughter, *Maxine Davidson*, was born on March 16, 1978. The child was immediately placed in foster care. Shortly after *Maxine's*  birth, Heidnik was arrested for the kidnapping and rape of Anjeanette's  sister Alberta, who had been living in an institution for the mentally  disabled in Penn Township.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 12, 2014)

So where the video


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2014)

seyone said:


> wow, i forgot all about him. he was said to have fed his captives the bodies of the ones he killed.




....   he'd mix human flesh with dog food to his slaves , I guess it helped him keep 'food costs' down ....


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 12, 2014)

eh django unchained treated their slaves worse


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2014)

sick shit, he probably did anal to, i hope in hell he gets a pineapple whacked up his ass every morning


----------



## Watson (Dec 13, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> sick shit, he probably did anal to, i hope in hell he gets a pineapple whacked up his ass every morning



he didnt make his daughter goto the gym and film his asshole though....just saying is all.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol did azza really do that?


----------



## DaMaster (Dec 14, 2014)

Sick bastard.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Lol did azza really do that?



as if, it was Griffs mum


----------



## Watson (Dec 15, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Lol did azza really do that?



he posted a video of him curling with shit form then turned around and mooned his asshole....im talking spread that fucker right out and u could she his shit stained cum hole.....he said his son filmed it and his son didnt care, but it was his middle daughter

Sil would you do the honors and link a pic or that video?


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol Didnt you challenge him to a video curling contest and didnt he beat you? Im not 100% sure on who challenged him but he was challenged to pushups and curls and im pretty sure he won. I think it was you tall paul.


Well....Fucking answer me you lanky anus obsessed dingo diddler!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2014)

this is awesome...


not the original bit but what this thread has turned in to


----------



## maniclion (Dec 15, 2014)

Azza is a little confused by the family planning advice, supposed to use her rear entrance not yours...

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Valid+point_6b4eef_4752691.jpg


----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Azza is a little confused by the family planning advice, supposed to use her rear entrance not yours...
> 
> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Valid+point_6b4eef_4752691.jpg


----------



## Watson (Dec 15, 2014)

SFW said:


> Lol Didnt you challenge him to a video curling contest and didnt he beat you? Im not 100% sure on who challenged him but he was challenged to pushups and curls and im pretty sure he won. I think it was you tall paul.
> 
> 
> Well....Fucking answer me you lanky anus obsessed dingo diddler!



NO, it was KOS shorty.....


----------



## Watson (Dec 15, 2014)

i only challenge myself to masturbate no more than 4 times a day to tranny/gay porn....i think its a positive 1st step....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2014)

SFW said:


> Lol Didnt you challenge him to a video curling contest and didnt he beat you? Im not 100% sure on who challenged him but he was challenged to pushups and curls and im pretty sure he won. I think it was you tall paul.
> 
> 
> Well....Fucking answer me you lanky anus obsessed dingo diddler!


nah...he said he could beat me...he ended up not even beating my wife...he did good pushups tho


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Dec 16, 2014)

Got my hopes up for a video I was so gonna fap.


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow what a piece of shit


----------



## JR. (Apr 7, 2015)

SFW said:


> ALLEN TOWNSHIP, Pa. - The man accused of killing his stepdaughter, Jessica Padgett, videotaped himself having sex with her corpse, Northampton County District Attorney John Morganelli said Friday.
> He said the video confirmed what Gregory R. Graf told investigators on the day he was charged with homicide last month: that he wanted to have sex with Padgett, and that he did so after she was dead.
> Morganelli said he had concluded Graf killed Padgett in order to have sex with her body.
> He said he had authorized the filing of an abuse-of-corpse charge against Graf, 53. A misdemeanor, it means Morganelli won't be able to seek the death penalty because the alleged sexual abuse occurred after Padgett was killed.
> ...


Oh my God things are only getting worse!


----------



## JR. (Apr 7, 2015)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Got my hopes up for a video I was so gonna fap.


I'm pretty sure your not alone :/


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2015)

SFW said:


> He said he had authorized the filing of an abuse-of-corpse charge against Graf, 53. A misdemeanor, it means Morganelli won't be able to seek the death penalty because the alleged sexual abuse occurred after Padgett was killed.



Does this mean that he could have received the death penalty for the murder if he hadn't had sex with her afterward?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 9, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does this mean that he could have received the death penalty for the murder if he hadn't had sex with her afterward?



that would be an interesting legal loop hole.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2015)

So where's the video? I wonder if he put it in the stinker... he prolly pulled out and shot it in her head...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2015)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Got my hopes up for a video I was so gonna fap.


^This^  It was a big disappointment.  Surely you can find something like this on bestgore.com.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 9, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does this mean that he could have received the death penalty for the murder if he hadn't had sex with her afterward?



Means rape trumps necrophilia, if he had raped then killed her it's the death penalty...


----------



## kaptinkrunch (May 3, 2015)

That is some sick shit for sure .. whats wrong with people these days ...


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2015)

Still no video?


----------



## dwnshft (May 11, 2015)

He wont last long at all in lock up.


----------

